# Look KX Light? Or KG461?



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

What can you tell me about this frame? I was considering buying one in 55cm as a smooth bike to ride fast, long distances. I used to have a KG281 that was quite nice, very smooth. I am about 150lbs, and like to climb. I noticed that the KX Light isn't that light, but it looks super stiff (oversize down tube). Does it do well as an all-around ride? Or, should I be looking at another model like the KG461, which is lighter and more traditional-looking? Also, size wise, I was checking out the 55cm models-they have a 55.6cm TT, and a slack 72.5 STA. This would correspond well with my current ride (Fondriest Carb Level, 54cm TT, 73.75 STA). Thanks for any input!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

dawgcatching said:


> What can you tell me about this frame? I was considering buying one in 55cm as a smooth bike to ride fast, long distances. I used to have a KG281 that was quite nice, very smooth. I am about 150lbs, and like to climb. I noticed that the KX Light isn't that light, but it looks super stiff (oversize down tube). Does it do well as an all-around ride? Or, should I be looking at another model like the KG461, which is lighter and more traditional-looking? Also, size wise, I was checking out the 55cm models-they have a 55.6cm TT, and a slack 72.5 STA. This would correspond well with my current ride (Fondriest Carb Level, 54cm TT, 73.75 STA). Thanks for any input!


Looks in general are not going to be the lightest things on two wheels. I'm scratching my head wondering why your Fondriest isn't doing it for you?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you ever see a kx in person, you will see the big difference. It is very boxy and awkward looking. You really have to like the look. the 461 will look a lot more like your 281 did...clean smooth lines.


----------



## JFST (Nov 28, 2002)

spookyload said:


> If you ever see a kx in person, you will see the big difference. It is very boxy and awkward looking. You really have to like the look. the 461 will look a lot more like your 281 did...clean smooth lines.


I have an '02 KX (before the light) which looks exactly the same as the light, just a slight difference in the carbon composite. I was looking to buy a Look and saw the KX in mags and catalogues and thought it looked kinda weird until I saw it in person and just had to get one. Its a very good and extremely comfortable given that its extrmely stiff. I still can't believe the amount of compliments it gets about how awesome it Looks (no pun intended) almost every time I ride, even though there are tons of other really nice bikes around!


----------

